# Netzwerkordner umbenennen nicht möglich [Vista]



## 3DVisionX (19. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich habe seit heute morgen ein Problem und habe schon einiges ausprobiert, finde aber keine Möglichkeit das Problem zu beheben.

Problem:
Heute morgen habe ich bei einem Download einen Ordner erstellt und wollte den umbennen...mein System hat aber mal wieder nen kleinen Hänger gehabt und auf einmal war der dieser Ordner nicht umbenannt, sondern auf einmal mein "Netzwerk"-Ordner im Arbeitsplatz (Siehe screenshot).

Mein Problem ist, dass ich diesen Ordner nicht umbennen kann! (Warum konnte ich das beim Download umbennen !)

Wie kann ich das wieder zurückstellen, sodass da wieder "Netzwerk" und nicht mehr "," steht?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MFG
3DVisionX


----------



## Parantatatam (19. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob das geht, da ich nicht mit Vista arbeite und mir nicht sicher bin, wo die Netzwerkordner bei Windows liegen, aber unter Mac OS X kann man Ordner über das Terminal umbenennen, vielleicht geht es unter Vista mit dem CMD (gibt es das da noch?).


----------



## 3DVisionX (22. April 2009)

Funktioniert leider nicht...

hat vielleicht sonst jemand eine Idee


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. April 2009)

Schau mal im Registry Editor und such folgendes

@C:\Windows\system32\NetworkExplorer.dll,-1

Da sollte der Wert Netzwerk sein, das Teil ist mehrfach vorhanden, also sobald einer gefunden ist (und dieser korrekt Netzwerk anzeigt) Schön auf F3 drücken bis man alle durch hat 
Ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob man das dort ändern kann, wäre aber so spontan meine erste Vermutung.


----------



## 3DVisionX (23. April 2009)

Hi 

also ich hätte es ändern können aber da steht schon überall "Netzwerk"...
Danke für den Tipp  aber leider hats nicht geklappt...


----------

